# PX Storm Compact



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Do you think they will come out with a compact version of the PX4????


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Why not. I would say the market is there.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

There has already been photos of it at the Beretta Forum. It does not have a twisting barrel, however. It tilts like most semi-autos. Apparently, it didn't work with the shorter barrel size.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

Interesting. Anyone else have pictures?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I tried to find the pics on the Beretta Forum for ya, but had no luck with their search...


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*subcompact*

Here is the subcompact model they have out now.

http://www.berettausa.com/product/spotlight/5_of spotlight_pistol_subcompact.cfm


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I do not curruntly own a 40S&W, but as soon as it comes out I will buy one 40cal.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i have the full size px4 9mm..
and just notice the compact version ..
i think i like the full size better...

the compact somehow doesn't look as cool as 
the full version..imo


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> i have the full size px4 9mm..
> and just notice the compact version ..
> i think i like the full size better...
> 
> ...


No, it does not look as cool...but it is MUCH smaller.

I will have to handle one first, but it may get added to the collection.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It also has a tilt barrel like a Glock 26 - not a rotating one...


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> It also has a tilt barrel like a Glock 26 - not a rotating one...


Unfortunately...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I don't think they could do the tilt barrel with a short barrel. Look at the cougar. The mini cougar had the same size slide, and just a shorter grip.


----------

